# hair alge??? i think!!!!!



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok i have a smale fake coral in my tank. Its got this alge looks like small hairs growing. How do i get rid of it or do i want it to stay?.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Most artificial coral will develop hair algae growth... it is just a matter of time. I wouldn't panic over a little algae growth, just keep an eye on it and if it starts to spread take action.

The easiet thing you can do to help prevent algae is to clean your filter pads daily, or do not use filter pads at all.


----------

